# Inception (spoilers inside)



## koreancuber (Aug 2, 2010)

simple thread for the movie INCEPTION. (<3)

I have a question. So what exactly happens at the end? (when the top keeps XXXXXXXX)


----------



## ianini (Aug 2, 2010)

Way to ruin the entire ending...


----------



## Edward (Aug 2, 2010)

ianini said:


> Way to ruin the entire ending...



A top spinning ruins the movie? 
I suppose "WHY SO SRS?" Ruins that batman movie?


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 2, 2010)

yeah, if you haven't watched the movie, you wouldn't know what "the top spinning" even means.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 2, 2010)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGM I LIEK THIS MOVIE 
Nolan is rich now and so is Leo.
I think there was too much music and the JP guy was a bit too hard to understand the first time I watched and the ending was too convienient but other than that it was good especially because no cg.


----------



## ianini (Aug 2, 2010)

Edward said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Way to ruin the entire *ending*...
> ...



I said ending, not the entire movie.


----------



## Edward (Aug 2, 2010)

ianini said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...



My point still stands.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 2, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> other than that it was good especially because no cg.



lol


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 2, 2010)

Ossum movie. I say everybody woke up except for him.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 2, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > other than that it was good especially because no cg.
> ...



the city folding over itself doesn't count. and any other cg. all that matters is that they built a rotating hallway.


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 2, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > ThatGuy said:
> ...



lololololol


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 2, 2010)

If it is indeed reality, then why did the kids appear to be roughly the same age after Cobb got back? How long was he gone?


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 2, 2010)

Not only did they appear the same age, but they were wearing the same outfits as in his memories. But he also saw their faces


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 2, 2010)

Try to mark these sort of topics with some kind of spoiler mark, thanks.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol when I was walking out of the theater, my friend said a pretty valid quote "They realized they didn't really leave any openings for a trilogy so they were like oh quick make the question be the top!"

I personally think it was reality due to the fact in his dream it never wobbles, just spins in place perfectly.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Aug 2, 2010)

Everything in that movie is linked to that top.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 2, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> If it is indeed reality, then why did the kids appear to be roughly the same age after Cobb got back? How long was he gone?



I don't think it has been that long..probably 1-2 years, can't remember correctly though.

But the ending was meant to make people guess, there really isn't an answer.

I hope people leave the movie as awesome as it is and not make a freaking sequel or something though


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 2, 2010)

no, I just found out... but here it is...

*WARNING: Major spoiler*


Spoiler



at the end of the credits, you can hear the totem (the top) falling over


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 2, 2010)

Man I didn't stay until the end of the credits. I kind of want to go watch just to see if I can hear it.


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 2, 2010)

shhhhhhh


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Aug 2, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > If it is indeed reality, then why did the kids appear to be roughly the same age after Cobb got back? How long was he gone?
> ...



nah, they'll squeeze the cash cow for all its worth.


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 2, 2010)

interesting.. more questions/answers from my friend

*WARNING: MAJOR SPOILERS AHEAD*


Spoiler



"Yeah the whole heist thing, was just there as a distractor. The real story was with the wife. Was the spinning top really his totem or was it the wedding ring? The kids didn't seem to age so are they just his version of what they would be doing at the end? Still a dream? But did you notice at the end how the children were doing the same exact thing as they were doing in his memory? Or how they looked exactly the same? But the totem was his wife's. His totem probably was the wedding ring. If you watch the dream sequences he has the wedding ring on. Also, notice how almost all the scenes start in the middle, suggesting the theory that DiCaprio was talking ...about at the cafe-not nowing how you got there. Nick (friend's friend) is also right, the kids are doing the same thing AND have not seem to have aged. Suggesting it was just his imagination. Also, and this one I can't figure out, notice how the Saito "lingo" scene at the beginning of the movie is much different then the one at the end? The last scene both of them are talking but are using phrases that Mal and Dom were using together like: "take a leap of faith" Also, Inception could all be a dream because much of the dialogue such as "leap of faith", as I mentioned, was shared between several characters including Mal and Laito. Also, some improbable events happened such as Laito suddenly saving Do...m in Mombassa. Something that usually happens only in dreams. As I said, there is no scene that transitions from one to the other(A to B), we just jump right into the movie. One more. This is the interpretation that I got the first time I watched it. If the totem really happens to be his, then notice how after he takes the sedation test he never actually spins it again. He tries, but Saito walks in and drops it. Unfortunately, this would still mean that the ending was real since it drops at the end of the credits."


----------



## Edam (Aug 2, 2010)

http://www.chud.com/articles/articles/24477/1/NEVER-WAKE-UP-THE-MEANING-AND-SECRET-OF-INCEPTION/Page1.html
obvious spoilers

tl;dr 


Spoiler



the whole films a dream, it's also sort of about chris nolans experience of filmmaking


----------

